# Pen Kit Name Cross-Reference List



## Randy_ (Aug 18, 2009)

Someone could do the pen crafting community a great service (especially the noobs) by creating a list of kits that are known by different names depending upon the vendor.
 
It would also be nice to have a list kits that, while not identical, are very similar although that would be a somewhat subjective decision.
 
If someone has some time and would like to put together such a list, I'm sure Keith would see that it became a part of the IAP library.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 18, 2009)

I think he has mine. He should be publishing it soon.

Edit - I need to get with him and see which charts he has.


----------



## GPDMTR25 (Aug 19, 2009)

*The only thing I'm aware of it the upscale comparison chart*

http://www.bgartforms.com/pen_kits_&_accessories.htm
Angela


----------



## arw01 (Apr 17, 2011)

I don't find it on the site anymore, is there one still around?


----------



## 65GTMustang (Apr 17, 2011)

I would really like to have that info myself....good idea


----------



## TomW (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=297 

http://content.penturners.org/articles/2009/penkitcomparisonchart.pdf

These will be easier to find once we roll-out the new and improved library...(soon!)

Tom


----------



## OOPS (Apr 17, 2011)

It may not be exactly the way your were hoping, but I have found that using the bushing and tube size chart (located in the right column of the home page) has them grouped by similar size characteristics.  If I have trouble figuring out the names of similar kits, that's normally where I go first.  Once you get a hang of how its laid out, its extremely helpful, whether a "noob" or not.


----------



## arw01 (Apr 19, 2011)

Some of those are pretty dated.  Daniel gave me permission to move his work to be expanded on.  I made a google apps spreadsheet last year and added a few people to help maintain it.  I know i made a few updates and don't know if anyone else did.

This will let you see the file (prices are old, Daniel spent a whole lot of time creating this in the first place).

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Ah5_ZjoExJtgcEZnRThmRFNTMDNjdWU4TDhQbXp5TEE&hl=en&authkey=CPT_h8UM


----------

